# HDMI to rca audio issues



## arnbt (Dec 9, 2010)

So I just recently got a new xbox and decided to hook it up using an HDMI cable. My tv has several HDMI ports, but only one audio out connection, which runs rca cables. I have these audio outs connected to a surround system that I've owned for a few years. Here is my issue: when I run the xbox using the HDMI, the video is fine, but I get a lot of static in the audio. When I unplug the surround sound and only use the tv speakers it sounds fine, and when I run the xbox through my old component cables, it runs fine. I have some limited experience with audio equipment, and my best guess is that the transfer of the audio signal from the HDMI in to the rca out is what is causing the static. So my question is, how do I fix this. I own a perfectly good surround sound system, and a perfectly good HDMI cable, and I want to use both, so what do I need to do to make this static go away. I find it hard to believe that the makers of HDMI would not have considered this problem, so there must be some sort of solution.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

The problem seems to be how the TV relays the HDMI audio. Some thoughts:

First, make sure the TV is set to output stereo not surround and the HT is set to play stereo not surround. Try a different set of cables. Make sure they're not laying on a power cord that could be causing RF interference. Does the surround system pass through HDMI signals? If so, route the xbox there first then out to the TV.


----------

